# funnest, most accurate pocket pistol?



## charger5579 (Nov 6, 2010)

Not the best conceal carry, or the most powerful. The funnest, most accurate pocket pistol. What is it?


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

The ppk is borderline for "pocket pistol" since it's a bit heavy, but it is a lot of fun to shoot.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Fun to shoot and deadly accurate ...

Browning Buck Mark in .22 cal.










:smt1099


----------



## bayhawk2 (Sep 25, 2010)

A pocket pistol,to me, is just that.A pistol that is easily
carried in ones pocket.Normal pocket,not a gangstas pocket.
Nor a military baggy pocket.Just a normal bluejean type pocket.
In that case many come to mind.Most want at least a 9 M.M.
Me?I like to slip my little Ruger LCP in my back pocket holster.
It has proved to be super fun to shoot.It has a little kick
and it is accurate,as well as dependable.My choice.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

MLB said:


> The ppk is borderline for "pocket pistol" since it's a bit heavy, but it is a lot of fun to shoot.


Ditto.

I was surprised at how much fun they are. Accuracy was actually pretty decent as well.


----------



## lumbermill (Jan 5, 2007)

The LCP is an awesome little pocket pistol. I just picked up the S&W Bodyguard .380. Just as fun as the LCP. Recoil is not bad and it groups well at 10 yards.


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Kel-Tec PF-9 for me. I enjoy it much more than LCP. Pie plates at 25 yes any more requires me to improve - not the hardwAre


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

I love the Beretta 21 in .22 cal. Cheap ammo, a real pocket pistol, has that tip up barrel thing, amazingly accurate for such a tiny pistol. FUN PLINKER!
Second choice is a PPK in .32 ACP. Great fun without the .380 recoil. Also, very accurate, though also overpriced a bit and the ammo costs can damper your enthuisiasm.
Eli


----------



## Jason248 (Aug 18, 2010)

The taurus TCP is a badass and surprisingly accurate gun, and it actually feels good in your hand unlike some


----------

